# Perdido snorkel reef



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

Want to check out the Perdido snorkel reef at public access 1. Hear the markers are off, not in line with the reef. Any advice on diving this reef, no fun swimming in circles :laughing:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

wow, must be a lost reef, no body ever been there, :thumbdown:so much for helping a rookie diver


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Go to Gulf Coast Dive Society on Facebook. Put up a post and you will get plenty of help and probably several will offer to go with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

swander said:


> Go to Gulf Coast Dive Society on Facebook. Put up a post and you will get plenty of help and probably several will offer to go with you. :thumbsup:


thx man,will check it out :thumbup:


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*Markers are on!*

We dove it early August and the markers were on. It is 500 ft out and the sign/map on the beach showing the layout is acurate. I was constantly checking the markers, which can be seen from the surface as you swim, and they were on. However, remember that there is a current out there and it will shift you. For a one year old reef structure it had a lot of growth and abundant fish of many species. It can only get better. Not very huntable yet but it will be. Good luck, have fun and dive safe.


----------

